# The Foodie/Vape Database



## Daniel (6/4/15)

Had a brain fart and thought it would be fun to see what vapers enjoy flavor wise with the various dishes we enjoy maybe in the format :

Brief Description of Dish :
What beverage (alcoholic or not) , if any :
Mod used :
Atty Used :
Build (Coil ID/Type/Wraps/Ohms) : 
E-Liquid (Nic mg/PG-VG%) :
Eloquent description of flavors IYO :

If anyone wants to add to the above , or has some experience please feel free to contribute but let's try and stick to the format once agreed upon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (6/4/15)

Hey man, not exactly what you going for, but as a compliment to my vape i sip on some milk. Find that it really brings out another dinension in the juice. Started off doing this while vaping looper. But now do it mainly when having the dessert flavours. Will add to your post with what u were initially seeking soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/4/15)

This sounds like loads of fun, and I'll do the first one shall I:

Brief Description of Dish : Any Venison Moroccan Tagine/ Crockpot
What beverage (alcoholic or not) , if any : Well aged Shiraz/Merlot
Mod used : Reo
Atty Used : Odin , Dual Coil, 0.6
E-Liquid : Gambit 6MG
Eloquent description of flavors IYO : The Apple Pie and Cinnamon spiciness goes so well with these deep dishes it's unbelievable!!
Even Chai Town from Drakes Vape does the trick here! With the cold months coming, this is a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (6/4/15)

@Philip Dunkley thanks mate , great start thanks for the additions forgot to add the Nic mg and coil build , not sure if we need to add PG/VG % as well ? 

SO Updated Format (please Copy paste OP , updated it).


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Interesting to keep the pairings here @Daniel 
Great idea

Just a suggestion:
The essence of this is really the food/drink and the e-juice. And then why the poster thinks they work well together. I dont think the coil specs or the device or the mg are the focus, they are more secondary imo.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

I started a similar thread early 2014 called "juice pairing" (can't find it with the search function), no real responses, hopefully this thread will get more posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

